# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  Community-Wiki Discussion: Show Hidden Startup Applications

## CAZau

This is the discussion thread for _CommunityWiki - Show Hidden Start-up Applications_:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sh...upApplications

For support please see the support forums. 

- CAZ  :Cool:

----------


## rluckoff

This was fun.  i decided to try it by deleting all the items in /etc/xdg/autostart for fun.  My system booted me out of the login screen and kept looping through the same process.  Thank God I backed up my autostart folder and replaced the empty folder with the backup using a live cd.   Remember, I did this for fun to see what would happen.

----------


## rubo77

I would add a note to the Wiki page, that you should be aware, that you should undo those changes before you upgrade your system, otherwise you will get a question if you want to keep the edited .desktop files or use the package maintainers default for **each** of those files!

----------


## coffeecat

_Prehistoric and stone-dead thread closed._

@rubo77, this thread dates from and had not been posted to for over seven years. The OP last logged into the forum in October 2013. The linked wiki was last edited in November 2012. It is safe to assume that the wiki has been long abandoned. All these dates are easily found.

----------

